# Traveling International With Gear/Needles



## Tiny Calves (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 15, 2015)

I've read an insulin pack in your check bag works wells.  Just wondering if anyone here had any actual experience.

Also I am flying FROM the US


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 15, 2015)

Just put it in your butt dude. The gear I mean. Wait..you know.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 15, 2015)

How long will you be away? In other words, how much gear will you have to carry with you?

The rules I've been following with success are:

- nothing in cabin, everything in checked in luggage. The only thing they will let you carry in cabin are an insulin vial and a few slin pins, and be prepared for a loooong stop at the security check. For that you'll of course need a prescription and a document stating that you're diabetic.
- if my vials got stickers I remove them. AI and other ancillaries in a pill box without any tag or stickers.
- if it's a short trip I generally don't need more than a couple of barrels, a few needles and a couple of slin pins. I put everyting in my toilet case, gear, pins, etc...
- if it's a long trip I would suggest to check the law in the country you're visiting and to buy pins there. A whole stack of neeldes and barrels might catch attention when X-rayed.

I never had any issue. Of course I would take extra precaution if I was visiting Oz or the US, but these are pretty much the only countries in the world that make such a big deal of gear, the rest of the world really doesn't care about it.

FYI, the rule of thumb is that you can quite safely bring things out of importing countries and in exporting countries. By import/export I mean rec drugs of course. Typically, there is very few chance your luggage will be thouroughly scanned when you leave the US for let's say Morocco. Your luggage won't be scanned either when you get into Morocco, why would you bring drug in a country that is producing them? The return wil be  another story, the Moroccan customs will pay an extra attention, checking that you're not trying to smuggle stuff out of the country, and so will the US customs upon your arival. I guess you get the point.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2015)

Orals I put in a vitamin bottle 

Vial, just ripp off the labels

Put the shit in checked luggage and u should be good... Don't take a lot of shit obviously


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 15, 2015)

You can always package up and mail your gear/pins to your destination.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 15, 2015)

I will be gone for a month so I would need about 8 pins and one vial.  And Ill be traveling to Trinidad Amd getting on a ship and traveling to the Gulf of Mexico.  Would 8 pins be too much you think?


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just pin 1ml of Test Prop and you can cruise through the next month and still be good. Hulk said so. He even broke it down so all of us idiots could understand.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 15, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Just pin 1ml of Test Prop and you can cruise through the next month and still be good. Hulk said so. He even broke it down so all of us idiots could understand.



You guys really gotta start citing these references for the ones of us who haven't lived here for long. =(


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Just pin 1ml of Test Prop and you can cruise through the next month and still be good. Hulk said so. He even broke it down so all of us idiots could understand.



This is so wrong it's right


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is the plan.

Gonna throw a vial in my check-bag with a fake B12 label and about 8-10 barrels/needles.  No one really elaborated on what "too many" needles is so I don't know.

Gonna have them all in a toiletry bag, as suggested.  Sounds g2g?  Also gonna have some drol in an old PH bottle I have.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 16, 2015)

If you have insulin vials... rip the label off an put it on your gear. I just traveled and I was able to pull my insulin label off (clear plastic that sticks really well even after pulled off), wrapped it around my test vial and I put it back in the insulin box. I carried that with me in my carryon bag along with my insulin syringes and blood test meter. Not an issue whatso ever. I also have a note from the Dr for just in case. 

But on a side note, I have not been stopped a single time in years for my diabetes stuff, not even "can I verify prescription" kind of stop. And the note I put on it, this was the 1st time I have done it. Just dont carry an ass load and make it look legit (1-2 vials) and youre good.


----------



## ImDennis (Feb 16, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> I will be gone for a month so I would need about 8 pins and one vial.  And Ill be traveling to Trinidad Amd getting on a ship and traveling to the Gulf of Mexico.  Would 8 pins be too much you think?



just throwing this out there since i dont actually know ur situation but cant you just shoot before trip a long ester and then when in mexico (assuming u'd be there before 11 days ) pick up whatever u need in mexico since it's legal there?


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have traveled inside the US dozens of times with gear, gh, and 3ml pins and slin pins in checked luggage.  Not once have I been stop or questioned about it.  International and customers I do not have experience with.

I will say I never sweat it because I am on doc administered hrt and have scripts for test and ancillaries.  Even the 80% of my gear is ugl its in my script containers.  Non of the gh is marked so I'd say HCG if I ever got questioned.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 16, 2015)

8 pins is a bit on the high side but you should be fine.
I wouldn't put the drol in a PH bottle, all it will do if you got checked is to raise eyebrows and bring further questions about the vials contents, put them in a vitamin bottle or a blank container.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 20, 2015)

You guys have BALLS......I've thought about taking gear on a plane.

But the fear of ending up with a TSA agents hand up my ass out weighed  my need for gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

traveling with gear is just dumb...shoot some undeca and go on your way


----------

